# Scope Issue



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

OK folks here is the deal. I dug out my pork gun and dusted it off. Ran a cleaner down the bore, wiped the innerds and the outerds. Checked the screws on the scope mounts and made sure everything else was tight.
I have not shot this rifle for about 10 years, the last shot fired killed my cow elk, but it took 4 to do it.

Took the rifle to the range and fired a few rounds. Here are the results.

The gun shot high all day (well, the hour or two we were there). I didn't have my allen wrench to adjust it down or I would have, but I was able to adjust it from right back to the left ok. So I ended with it being about 6 inches high at 100 yards, right over the bull and took it home.

At home I got the allen wrench out and opened up the elevation adjustment area and cranked it down 20 clicks. 1/4 moa/click. My thinking was that it would now be about 1 inch high at 100 yards the next time I shot it.

Today we went back to the range. I shot 2 shots and both almost touched each other and they were both 8 inches low!!!! Missed the whole paper!

I opened it up and adjusted up 10 clicks. Fired 3 rounds and they came in about half way from the bottom of the target to the bull and off to the left about 2 inches.

I clicked it up 5 more clicks. Fired 3 rounds and they were closing in on the left side of the bull, and about 2 inches low, still left.

I clicked it up 5 more clicks. Fired 3 rounds and they were about an inch high of the bull and still left.

I clicked it right 3 clicks and fired 4 rounds (my final shots)..they hit about 2 1/2 inches high, above the bull...I quit!

Now this doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me. Last week I lowered it 20 clicks and today I had to raise it back those same 20 clicks.

More info for you to ponder: It's a Ruger number 1 in 7mm Rem Mag the scope is a Redfield 3X9 Wide angle with accutrack. Both are late 1970's vintage. I was shooting Remington Express, Core-Lokt 175 gr PSP ammo, for whatever that is worth (again purchases in the early 1980's).

Help me out here...help me understand scopes and these pork guns. I have two elk to kill this fall and none of this is making any sense.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Rugar #1? Terrible gun... you better sell it to me ASAP, I will place it in my safe next to my other #1 

Some guns like to be "dirty". I have one rifle that is this way. It has an established POI but then when I clean it, it changes the POI dramatically. As I shoot the gun the barrel gets dirtier and it returns to the old established POI. Personally I generally dont clean guns until the accuracy starts to fall off or I'm going to store them for an extended period of time. If they are shooting good, I dont mess with'em.

I dunno if that is your problem though. I will say the two worst scopes I ever owned were a Weaver and a Redfield. Those thing both moved the POI all over the place.

PS: I feel your pain, I dug my hawkin muzzleloader out for my boy to use this year. It hasnt been fired in 10 or so years... in fact I think Packout was the last person to fire it. It was shooting 2ft high and 2 ft to the right at 100 yards... W T F? It was dead on last time it was fired, thats an amazing amount to suddenly change. 


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Being that you checked the mounts and rings, sounds like it is time for a new scope IMHO.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I feel your pain. I've been working through a 300 win mag with similiar issues. Today I took out 16 rounds. Two different case manufacturer. All trimmed to the same length, same charger of the same powder. I weighed and found 16 bullets that were within two tenths of each other high to low. Same primer. 

The 1st 3 rounds measured 1.5" (W-W cases), 2nd 3 measured 2.5" (GRAF cases), 3rd 3 measured 0.625" (W-W cases), 4th & 5th groups measured 1.5" & 1.25" (GRAF). In the 5th group I shot a 4 shot group with the last 3 touching each other.

I let the gun cool in between each group (warm to the touch).

I said all this because the next thing I was going to try is what DallanC recommended. Im not going to clean the inside barrel this time. I've seen some write ups that have suggested this, so I'm going to give it a try.
Second (And I do love the old Redfields), but the only scope I've had fail in the field has been that same model. I sent it back to the factory, they were great about it (also noted to them that I bought it second hand). They fixed it at no charge (the range scale looked like it melted). 

I'd give DallanC's recommendation a try first. Then go from there.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Check the tension on the forearm screw and contact between the forearm and the barrel. The forearm may have grown, shrunk or warped while it was kicking back in the safe all that time.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cooky said:


> Check the tension on the forearm screw and contact between the forearm and the barrel. The forearm may have grown, shrunk or warped while it was kicking back in the safe all that time.


Thats a great thought, but its a Rugar #1 which means its a 2 piece stock and they dont usually suffer from that kind of contact issue.

IMO, they are the most beautiful factory rifles out there. I wish I had a dozen of them










-DallanC


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

The forearm on a number one is attached to the barrel with a single screw into an angled lug on the bottom of the barrel. Incorrect/uneven tension at that point is a problem the single shot Rugers are known for. The screw should be tight but not cranked down hard (there is a torque spec out there somewhere, Mr. Google would probably know). I almost bought one of the hanger kits until I got one I had to shoot with a little bedding work. They are also fussy about how you rest the forend when shooting, as are all two-piece stocked guns.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I know that I can change the point of impact on my No 1 in 22-250 by tightening up the forend screw. I doubt that it would be as much as you are describing but it does change it.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Cooky you are probably on to something with the forearm screw. I went searching for info in this regard and found a LOT of information out there with other owners of the Ruger No.1 rifles in almost every caliber. I also found a very good article in a 1977 Rifle Magazine (http://www.riflemagazine.com/magazine/PDF/ri51partial.pdf) that explains what they did with experimenting with the forearm and barrel float.

I need to go check my mounting screw and then get back to the range.

Thanks to you all for your input. If this fix will net me my two elk tags getting filled, I think I'll retire the "pork gun" again and go back to the rifles I know the best.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I know that I can change the point of impact on my No 1 in 22-250 by tightening up the forend screw. I doubt that it would be as much as you are describing but it does change it.


Critter is yours a 1V? My 22-250 is a 1V and I've noticed no difference in screw tension affecting POI. The V barrels are so mammoth I don't think you could put enough pressure on it via the tiny screw and stock to bend it.

I still think BB needs to sell his problem rifle to me and go get a new rifle... yup, that's what I recommend. :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes, mine is a 1v with a Leupold 6.5x20 scope on it. 

I played around with the tension on the forarm screw and it moves it some but not much. I actually even used a torque wrench when I was adjusting it. I played with it enough at the range that I am now down to 1/2moa at 100 yards and I haven't been able to get it any better. 

I do wish that I would of bought a lot more #1's when I was buying rifles. I have another one in .270 Weatherby Mag that shoots almost as well as my .22-250.


----------

